# Take a look at these pics of patchwork - should I prime?



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Caslon said:


> How are you be able to tell? There's no depth in those photos. I don't see any raised edges showing. I've made smooth feathered patches that look just like that. Just what would a 2D photo of that same picture quality with a smoothed out patch job look like? It's impossible to tell from those photos.
> 
> He coulda just sanded the edges or pole sanded the entire patch to level and you wouldn't be able to tell (from those less than clear photos). He needed to take closer and better quality pictures of his work.


Wow coming from someone that just bitched about the non painters here, now you're defending the OP who listed his trade as floor tile. Maybe he used mastic with a 1/2" by 1/2" trowel since the photos aren't clear enough.

I don't need a 3d photo, when a patch has been sanded you can tell especially over a painted surface.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Caslon said:


> How are you be able to tell? There's no depth in those photos. I don't see any raised edges showing. I've made smooth feathered patches that look just like that. Just what would a 2D photo of that same picture quality with a smoothed out patch job look like? It's impossible to tell from those photos.
> 
> He coulda just sanded the edges or pole sanded the entire patch to level and you wouldn't be able to tell (from those less than clear photos). He needed to take closer and better quality pictures of his work.


It could be the photos. When I do those, I want the edges to be trunslucent. You can get it by how you apply the mud, or how you detail the mud, or how you sand the mud. A sharp edge (meaning color change) to the patch like what I see is a red flag to me on my own work. The implication is you have at least a certain thickness of mud at the edge, and then 0 mud next to it.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

hdavis said:


> When I do those*, I want the edges to be trunslucent.


*I do all smooth walls and ceilings, almost never texture.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

I'm saying his photos were crap to begin with in order to make judgments from such crappy photos about the quality of his patching. Others chimed in from there on.

His original reply post was about what primer to use. I thought my reply useful to others in the *painting trade*. So?

I'm saying it's getting laughable here.


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

Big Shoe said:


> All of the above. I would have skimmed that gable for sure.
> 
> Next to impossible to do a patch and not see it unless you skim whole wall. But sometimes that is not an option. Flat paint is your friend.:thumbsup:
> 
> Yes to priming. Good luck.


I used to look after a large townhouse complex and had to repair lots of holes in the walls. I could never match the texture of the existing walls with my patches. A very experienced drywaller told me the secret. Skim the whold wall. End of problem.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Caslon said:


> His original reply post was about what primer to use. I thought my reply useful to others in the *painting trade*. So?


Knowing that Promar 200 flat will work without primer is useful to everyone, as is what flat primer to use.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

just prime it...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Looks like a humped up mess to me .. Yes ! Just prime It!!:whistling

Just tell the owners to keep the curtains closed ..And don't sit any lamps near that wall!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

muskoka guy said:


> I used to look after a large townhouse complex and had to repair lots of holes in the walls. I could never match the texture of the existing walls with my patches. A very experienced drywaller told me the secret. Skim the whold wall. End of problem.


No need to skim the whole wall If you hire a painter that knows the proper procedures and products to use.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

muskoka guy said:


> I used to look after a large townhouse complex and had to repair lots of holes in the walls. I could never match the texture of the existing walls with my patches. A very experienced drywaller told me the secret. Skim the whold wall. End of problem.


If I skimmed the entire wall every time I had a patch my customers would never call me back again.


----------

